# HO Rivarossi Cab Forward Dis Assembly



## rrgrassi

Hi!

Does anyone know how to remove the shell on an HO Rivarossi Cab Forward? Does anyonf have an instruction book?

I see how to remove one screw under a steam dome, but I cannot find other top screws.

It really needs to be cleaned and lubed.

Then it's time for a Tsunami!

Thanks!


----------



## NIMT

There should be a couple screws under the drives. Just pull the drives off first, then you'll see the screws.
One problem about Rivarossi is that there are several models of each loco, and each has a particular way to disassemble them.


----------



## rrgrassi

Yeah, I finally figured it out. Two screws on top, four on the bottom, and you have to release the grab irons to get the top shell off. 

The drivers, well the rear set does unscrew from the bottom. You have to have the top shell off to get the front set of drivers off.

Now time to clean and lube the drivers. I already took care of the motor and drivetrain.

Sean, you are so right about Rivarossi. At least it all goes back together pretty easily.

I read up on double motoring the locomotive...sounds like a good idea.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Refer to hoseeker.net. Larry has a spread sheet for this steamer. Its a helpful website when I need to trouble shoot or take something like a complicated steamer such as yours apart.


----------



## sawgunner

want me to send you a copy of the parts list and disassembly thing from the Cab forward?


----------



## rrgrassi

sawgunner said:


> want me to send you a copy of the parts list and disassembly thing from the Cab forward?


I found a Manual on CD. Thanks for the offer!!!

I did find a brass gear totally stripped and the first gearbox full of brass shavings. No luck in finding the 13 tooth gear, until I found a junker on ebay. Had one gear box, but had the proper gear, just not the proper connection to drive the wheels, it was a 4-8-4 frame.

I used my 20 ton press (I know, way, way, overkill)to remove the gear and press it onto the driveshaft of the cab forward. All up and running again!


----------



## Hillbone

*Riverossi Cab Forward*

Hi Everyone. 
I just scored a cab forward, near new and I decided to add a few drops of gear oil onto the the 2 gears I could see showing thru the wheel assemblies. It ran a few laps and now just sits on the tracks with the wheels not moving but the engine revving away inside. What have I done?
Cheers


----------



## FJX2000

Know this is a couple years old but I also have a Rivarossi Cab Forward that I have worked on and added Tsunami sound to! It is awesome. But because it is prone to hickups since it was made in the1980s and was never ment for DCC I will add a CurrentKeeper today and I hope that does it!


----------



## rrgrassi

Sorry, just got back in to the forum...I actually remotored my cab forward with a faulhaber coreless motor. changed the lighting to LED and added an LED to the tender. I have not had any electrical hiccups since then. Still saving for the Tsunami...


----------

